# De-evolution of renderings from your city



## Bruno Mars (Jun 11, 2011)

Renderings that make you happy that it will get built. Then all of the sudden they changed their renderings into something worse which is their final one. Quite a number of disappointments in Kuala Lumpur and I'm sure there are more out there!

*Menara Hap Seng*

From this (2007)










To this, which is still cool (2009)










Then to this, which I prefer less than the previous (2010)










...and then to...... this (2011)



















And they're constructing it now


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Two recent examples of new business houses in Ljubljana:

Dimiceva street - First version:









Second version:









And the final looks:










Worser de-volution was on Dunajska street:









Into this:


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

^^That final version of Dimiceva street doesn't look so bad. I actually like the final block more than both previous renderings.


----------



## Bruno Mars (Jun 11, 2011)

bummer..too bad this design didn't make it


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Toronto has too many. Here's one of the most notable:

The L Tower

From this:











To this:


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ The first one is much better!


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Hyde Sukhumvit*, Bangkok, Thailand



Speed said:


> *Name :* Hyde Sukhumvit (reincarnation of Regent)
> *Location :* mouth of Sukhumvit Soi 13
> *Developer :* Grande Asset Hotels & Properties
> *Project Description :* condos, hotel, retail
> *Start :* resume construction mid 2012


from...









to..



Chad said:


>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Central Plaza Udonthani, Udonthani, Thailand*

from....


















to this ....


















to this .....



















Finally...


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Almost forgot the Ljubljana's most important redevelopment highrise project - Novi Kolizej:

In the start criticised of being way too oversized for that area...









...was then reduced by width and height (to 72m) and slightly redesigned (best version imo)









...and then changed into this piece of crap - bulky, ugly coloured, kitschy glass part - i really hope this is not the final version!


----------

